# Sous Vide pork ribs



## link (Feb 23, 2019)

Local grocery store had a sale on Pork Ribs (got a slab for under $6). So I put them in Sous Vide for just over 12 hours at 165 degrees. Just a simple store bought run on them. 
Got the grill going and put them on just to char and get some smoke. They came out pretty tasty.  

Are they as good as the 3-2-1 method on my smoker? Maybe not but for the amount of effort damn good.

Thanks for looking.
Link


----------



## weedeater (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks good Link!  I know they were good and sure a lot less trouble than regular 3-2-1 method.  Like!

Weedeater


----------

